# Hyper drive vs longtail



## duckilla (Nov 20, 2014)

Just looking for some opinions on what you prefer in a mud motor I'm fairly green when it comes to mud motors and have only owned a build it yourself motor? Thanks for any input my boat is a 16 48 alumacraft flat bottom.


----------



## carp slayer (May 20, 2013)

Surface drives are better for all a round motoring like fishing, bow fishing. I've owned both and just like the surface better. Not that a longtail isn't nice just a lot mre work to drive not as fast. They do take off in shallow water a lot better. Try and drive both before you buy one.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/16-waterfowl/40246-mud-buddy.html


----------



## ram2h2o (Sep 11, 2007)

Mud Buddy Super Longtail.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I have always purchased longtails and riveted jon boats. I had the pleasure of driving my friends 18' all welded boat with a 35 hp hyperdrive last season. I will tell you that a surface drive is so much easier to handle over a longtail, and a welded boat rides much smoother on the water than a riveted boat, and there is no flexing in the ribs. 
I hunt very shallow areas where a heavy boat and a surface drive just won't work for me, but man are those surface drives fun!


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

It depends on your hunting style and where you like to hunt.. 

If you hunt shallow water and want to get going in the shallow sticky stuff, go with a long tail. 

If you don't mind pulling your rig out of the shallow but want a higher top end speed then a short shaft is your ticket. 

Bottom line,, buy the best and biggest motor you can afford and you wont have any regrets.


----------



## lablover (Jan 27, 2014)

Just a FYI
We have been stranded TWICE this past season running a Mudbuddy SLT.........
Belt's EXPLODED -O,-


----------



## travis madden (Sep 29, 2007)

lablover said:


> Just a FYI
> We have been stranded TWICE this past season running a Mudbuddy SLT.........
> Belt's EXPLODED


Make sure your belt is tensioned correctly the SLT are tensioned pretty tight


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Hovercraft....I saw one last week on the freeway. Some guy had a small hovercraft all camo'd up for duck hunting on a trailer.


----------



## Cold Water Copper (Oct 10, 2014)

If you're gonna look into longtails, take a peek at Backwater Motors. I ordered a SWOMP 23 for a 15x42 riveted jon boat and love it. Handles well, strong tubular frame, great knowledge and customer service/support for newbies... They are based in Minnesota I think and will ship anywhere. Prices are comparable to all the others out there. They make a pretty good motor as far as I can tell, but again remember I'm new also. I agree with buying the most motor you can afford. The 23 I got pushed me and my buddy, plus three kids (12-5) and gear. I'm pretty heavy with that load, but it moves along well.


----------



## lablover (Jan 27, 2014)

Travis
The issue I see with the Mudbuddy SLT is that one- The area the belt, clutch and gearing are located in is very TIGHT. Second the belt tension is corrected via shimming...... That being said the shimms are micro thin and you can shim the motor and the bottom drive gear, in that tight area and needing to be that precise is **** near impossible!
All this being done if you hit a rock the belt will break. I think the design is flawed and when your the guy out hunting with buddies **** near having hypothermia from being stuck out on the GSL for hours in late January You start having some very negative thoughts toward MudBuddy products.............


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

I 2nd Backwater-I have had 2 of their motors and they are the best engineered motor out there today in my opinion. Their cavitation plate system lets you drive them hands off when they are trimmed properly.


----------



## Puddler (Apr 30, 2009)

lablover said:


> Just a FYI
> We have been stranded TWICE this past season running a Mudbuddy SLT.........
> Belt's EXPLODED -O,-


I bought a super longtail at the start of 2013 season. Had enough issues with it that I just sold it (for a loss of course) and bought a 45 mag hyperdrive. Haven't looked back since and will probably never go back to a longtail. The hyperdrive performs better in shallow water than the SLT. I wouldn't recommend the SLT to my ex-wife.


----------



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

IMHO the simpler the better. I've limped an old school home built motor 3+ miles on zero bearings with a broken screwdriver holding the couplet together! Less parts = less problems, as far as I'm concerned. 
For what it's worth.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

with things being what they are with the LT vs Shorties... imo, one has to make the decision about the conditions one might encounter most frequently, and make their decision from there. Shorties have their place, just as the LT have theirs.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

lablover said:


> Travis
> The issue I see with the Mudbuddy SLT is that one- The area the belt, clutch and gearing are located in is very TIGHT. Second the belt tension is corrected via shimming...... That being said the shimms are micro thin and you can shim the motor and the bottom drive gear, in that tight area and needing to be that precise is **** near impossible!
> All this being done if you hit a rock the belt will break. I think the design is flawed and when your the guy out hunting with buddies **** near having hypothermia from being stuck out on the GSL for hours in late January You start having some very negative thoughts toward MudBuddy products.............


?? a design flaw does not make a bad general product line.

How was the weight and torque of that beast to deal with? I know the selling point along with being a monster LT, is the gearing reduction and neutral but my 2002 Balanced 35 does that everytime i pop the wheel outta the water. ;-) That being said, belts and electric clutches give me the heebie jeebies anyawy, just one more thing to go bad when i dont need it to.


----------

